# تيجو تتعلموا الماني



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

الحروف الهجائية في اللغة الألمانية تتكون من ( 26 ) حرفا وهي :​ 

( a) تنطق آه
( b ) تنطق با
(c )تنطق تسا
(d ) تنطق دِآ
( e )تنطق ايه Aمثل الانجليزي
( f ) تنطق اف
( g ) تنطق جه تلفظ مثل اللهجة المصرية
( h )تنطق ها
( i ) تنطق إي 
(j ) تنطق يوت تلفظ ي 
( k) تنطق كا 
( l)تنطق ال مثل الانجليزي
( m)تنطق ام مثل الانجليزي
( n)تنطق ان مثل الانجليزي
(o ) تنطق اوه مضخمة 
( p )تنطق به خفيفة جدا
(q )تنطق كو
( r )تنطق ار 
( s )تنطق اس 
( t )تنطق تا
( u) تنطق اوو 
( v)تنطق فاو تلفظ ف 
( w) تنطق فيه تلفظ ف مفخمة أي عليها ثلاث نقط 
( x)تنطق إكس 
( y) تنطق إيبسلونت و تلفظ ي في داخل الكلمه
( z)تنطق تسيت 
(ß)تنطق اس تسيت =ss
*لو في غلطات املائيه سامحوني اصل العربي بتاعي مكسر ههههههه*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 يونيو 2010)

اية الجمال دة يا جوفانى

بس واحدة واحد علينا علشان نتعلم صح

:act19::t9::t9::t9::nunu0000:
​


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2010)

انا بحب جداا  الالماني 
 و هتابع معاك باذن ربنا 

شكرا ليك


----------



## Joly2010 (14 يونيو 2010)

*حلو قوى انا نفسى ارجع افتكر الالمانى تانى*

*انا كمان هتابع معاكم *​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اية الجمال دة يا جوفانى​
> 
> بس واحدة واحد علينا علشان نتعلم صح​
> :act19::t9::t9::t9::nunu0000:​


  منوره با اول تلميذه 
انتي بتوعديلي هتضرابيني ولا ايه


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> انا بحب جداا الالماني
> و هتابع معاك باذن ربنا
> 
> شكرا ليك


 ممكن نحبه كلنا مع بعض 
ربنا يقويكي


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

*متابعة بشدة*
*واحب اضيف *



> * r )تنطق ار
> *



*تنطق اع *
*او اغ ( اذا كان  بعدها حرف متحرك )*

*شكرا جدا على تعبك ومتابعة معاك بقية الدروس *


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

joly2010 قال:


> *حلو قوى انا نفسى ارجع افتكر الالمانى تانى*​
> 
> *انا كمان هتابع معاكم *​


 ميرسي علي مروركو الجميل 
ربنا يقويكو هتحفظو ولا ايه​


----------



## Nemo (14 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال دا با جوجو كتر خيرك متابعين معاكى وكلنا تلاميذ مشاغبين ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

جوتن نخ جيوفانى

ايش لابا ديش
​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

_Guten Nacht_
_Ich liebe dich_
_اتعلموها بقي يا تاسوني_​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *متابعة بشدة*
> *واحب اضيف *
> 
> 
> ...


 ميرسي جيلان علي المتابعه والاضافه
بس ممكن اغ 
بس اع ازاي


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 يونيو 2010)

Vielen Dank, Professor


يلا يا جوفانى عاوزين نتعلم حاجة جديدة الجمهور طالبك هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

> _guten nacht_
> _ich liebe dich_
> _اتعلموها بقي يا تاسوني_​



يا سلام وانا قولتها ايه

ما انا قولتها كده

ارجعى لمشاركتى اللى فاتت
​


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

اع بس مش بتتنطق اع اوى يعنى بتتخطف شوية بس مش بتتنطق آر
يلا شكل الكل هيتعارك معاك هههههههههه
خلاص انتوا الاتنين صح ولا تزعلوا كمل الدروس ومتابعين ^_^


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام وانا قولتها ايه​
> 
> ما انا قولتها كده​
> ارجعى لمشاركتى اللى فاتت​


 حبيبتي انتي كتبتيهم  بلعربي 
وانا قولت اعرفهممليك بس
ميرسي علي المشاركه
​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> vielen dank, professor​
> 
> يلا يا جوفانى عاوزين نتعلم حاجة جديدة الجمهور طالبك هههههههههههههههه​


 ايه ده كله 
ايه الشاطره ديه ده انتي تيجي عندي بقي​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> اع بس مش بتتنطق اع اوى يعنى بتتخطف شوية بس مش بتتنطق آر
> يلا شكل الكل هيتعارك معاك هههههههههه
> خلاص انتوا الاتنين صح ولا تزعلوا كمل الدروس ومتابعين ^_^


يعني ممكن تديني مثال​


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

guten morgen
انطقها حرفياً كدى ..


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

_الدرس التاني
درس الأرقام _
_0= Null (تنطق نول)
1= Eins ,ein,eine (أينس،أين،أينى)
2= Zwei (تسفاى)
3= Drei (دراى)
4= Vier (فير)
5= Fünf (فونف)
6= Sechs (زيكس)
7= Sieben (زيبن)
8= Acht (أخت)
9= Neun (نوين)
10= Zehn (تسين)
11= Elf (الف بكسر الالف)
12= Zwölf (تسفولف)_​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

_جوتين مورجين_​


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2010)

انا درسته ان حرف الار مش بيتطنق ار بس بيتمر عليه خفيف اكنه عين غير منطوقة اوى مش عارفة ايه الظروف بس لو انت عايش فى المانيا يبقى انت ادرى
نجيب حكم اجنبى ؟ ههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

نيجيب ابوتريكه هههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يونيو 2010)

*حلوووو هحاول اتابع 

ثانكس لمجهودك
​*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (15 يونيو 2010)

اية يا جوفانى انفع ولا لا وبعدين كدة هشبط فيكى واقولك ابعتيلى

هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اية يا جوفانى انفع ولا لا وبعدين كدة هشبط فيكى واقولك ابعتيلى​
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


 ما انا نفسي حد يشبط فيا من زمان
اكيد انتي طالبه مجتهده بس احفظي عشان لما تيجي تعرفي تتكلمي
ولو انا ماشيه بسرعه قوليلي هجري ههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوووو هحاول اتابع ​*
> 
> *ثانكس لمجهودك*​


 ده انتي هتشرفينا يا قمر


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> انا درسته ان حرف الار مش بيتطنق ار بس بيتمر عليه خفيف اكنه عين غير منطوقة اوى مش عارفة ايه الظروف بس لو انت عايش فى المانيا يبقى انت ادرى
> نجيب حكم اجنبى ؟ ههههههههههه


_* ممكن تجيبي كلمه بتنطق اع*_​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يخليكِ وتبقي دايما تثقفينا

مشكور يا جيوفاني

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

_منور الدرس يا كليمو
ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل_​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _*ممكن تجيبي كلمه بتنطق اع*_​


 
الى اقصده هى مش بتتنطق ار بتتطنق اغ لو حرف متحرك ولو مش بعدها حرف متحرك بتتخطف لكن مش بتنطق ار ده الى حبيت اوضحه تشبيهى لحرف العين عشن لما بيتخطف مش بيبان مش اكتر
ومنتظرين بقية الدروس يا قمر ولو فى اى حاجة وقفت معايا هسألك على طول


----------



## Mason (15 يونيو 2010)

*بجد حاجة تفرح*
*مجهود جميل وموضوع مفيد جداااااا*

*بجد نفسى اتعلمها *
*ويبقى اتعلمت لغة جديدة *
*بجانب الكاااااااااااااام لغة العربية اللى معى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر ومتابعة*


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

_هناك حروف تدعى ال ( Umlaute ) : وعددها ثلاثة وهي مشتقة من الحروف ( a – o – u ) وهيئتها
_​_
__ä أوملاوت وö أوملاوت أو ü أوملاوت فمثلا عندما تريد ان تملي على شخص ما كتابة احد هذه الاحرف فتقول أكتب لي a أوملاوت وهكذا ._

_وهذا رابط لسماع كيفية نطق الاحرف فقط مرري الماوس على الحرف وسوف تستمعين الى كيفية نطقة
_​_
_
_http://www.languageguide.org/im/alpha/de/_​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *بجد حاجة تفرح*
> *مجهود جميل وموضوع مفيد جداااااا*
> 
> *بجد نفسى اتعلمها *
> ...


 ميرسي ميسو
ونورتي الدرس هههههههه
تعالي كل يوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> الى اقصده هى مش بتتنطق ار بتتطنق اغ لو حرف متحرك ولو مش بعدها حرف متحرك بتتخطف لكن مش بتنطق ار ده الى حبيت اوضحه تشبيهى لحرف العين عشن لما بيتخطف مش بيبان مش اكتر
> ومنتظرين بقية الدروس يا قمر ولو فى اى حاجة وقفت معايا هسألك على طول


_ ميرسي يا جيلان علي التوضيح
ايوه ممكن تقال ار في اغلب الكلام
ربنا يعوض تعبيك_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

باين الجمهور طالب الثقافة الالمانية

يثبت لمدة معينة للأفادة..


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

الارقام من ١٣ الي ١٩
الرقم +مقطع zehn ( تنطق اتسين)
13= Dreizehn (دراى تسين)
14= Vierzehn (فير تسين)
15= Fünfzehn (فونف تسين)
16= Sechzehn (زيشسين)
يلاحظ حذف حرف الـــ s اللى فى أخر رقم 6 sechs عند وضع مقطع zhen لرقم 16
17= Siebzehn (زيب تسين) أيضا تم حذف حرفى الــــ en من رقم 7 sieben 
18= Achtzehn (أخت تسين)
19= Neunzehn (نوين تسين)​ 
الرقم + مقطع zig (تنطق اتسش)
20= Zwanzig (تسفانسش) هنا نكتب zwan بدلا من zwei
21 = Einundzwanzig (أين أوند تسفانسش)
und بمعنى (و) يعنى واحد و عشرين
وهكذا لحد رقم 29 
نكتب الرقم الأحادى+zwanzig +und​ 
30= Dreißig(دراى تسش) هنا لا تكتب z تكتب ss,ß بالشكل السابق
40= Vierzig (فير تسش)
50= Fünfzig (فونف تسش)
60= Sechzig (زيكتسش) يلاحظ خذف حرف الــــــ s زى ماقولنا قبل كده
70= Siebzig (زيبسش) بردو حذفنا حرفى الــــــــ e و n
80= Achtzig (أخت تسش)
90= Neunzig (نوين تسش)​ 

100= Hundert (هوندرت)
1000= Tausend (تاوزند)​ 
مليون= Eine Million (أينى مليون)​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

الظاهر الناس لم تراه وهو مثبت

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يونيو 2010)

*شكلهم زعلوه عشان التثبيت ههههههههه
ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## Mason (17 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جوفانى لمجهودك 
بس انا حاسة انى محتاجة عشرين مدرس 
على بال متعلمها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو بحاول انى احفظ الحروف 
لسسسسسسسسة 

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يونيو 2010)

ربنا معاكي ميسو 
وده هيسهللك​ 
_http://www.languageguide.org/im/alpha/de/_


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_محدش هيتعلم الماني خلاص
انتي فين ياخدمه الرب_​


----------



## Nemo (21 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جوجو ع تعبك ومجهودك وادينا بنتعلم معاكى لغة جديدة 
بس اصبرى علينا حبة مش كل يوم درس جديد عشان نلحق نحفظ ههههههههههه
اصل بجد لغة معرفش عنها أى حاجة
وميرسى لمجهودك


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي نيمو
لما تقف قدامك حاجه قوليلي
ولما تخلص دول قوليلي عشان 
اعمل غيرهم
ربنا يفرح قلبيك​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يونيو 2010)

أنا Ich أش
أنت أو أنتي Du دو
أنت أو أنتي Sie زي
(للكبار صفة أحترام) 
هو er ار 
هي sie زي
نحن wir فيير (ف بثلاث نقط )
أنتما * أنتم ihr أيير 

شكرآ Danke دانكه
عفوآ Bitte بته
المعذره أو أسف Entschuldigung أنتشولدجونج
تفضل Bitte بته
صباح الخير Guten Morgen جودن مورجن
مساء الخير Guten Abend جودن آبند
مع السلامه Tschuss تشوس

تصبح على خير Guten Nacht جوتن ناخت

ملاحظه .... الجيم في كلماتي تنطق كما تنطق في المناطق الوسطى والجنوبيه في اليمن وليس بتعطيش الجيم 
مطار Flughafen فلوج هافن
محطة قطارات Bahnhof بان هوف
الأستعلامات Information أنفورماتسيون
البنك Bank
محل صرف العمله Wechselstube فكسل شتوبه
الوصول Ankunft آأنكونفت
الأقلاع Abflug آاب فلوج
بوابة الأقلاع Flugsteig فلوج شتاايج

مثلآ في المطار يبحث شخص ما عن بوابة الأقلاع التابعه له وبيده التذكره ويريد أن يسأل أحد رجال الشرطه عن ذلك المكان...

بالعربي يسأل ويري الشرطي التذكره ويفول ...
المعذره هل بأمكانك أن تدلني عن بوابة الأقلاع التابعه لي ؟

Entschuldigung
Koennen Sie mir bitte Sagen * wo mein Abflugsteig ist

أنتشولديجونج
كوونن زي ميير بته ساجن فوو (ف بثلاث نقاط) ماين آابفلوج شتايج أست.

ساأواصل البقيه في وقت أخر .......


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال دا انا اعلمهم انجليش بقى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meero (25 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جوفانى على تعبك 
بس تصدقى التعليم على كبر صعب هههههه
يالا هانحاول نحفظ ونتابع معاكى 
بس بالراحه علينا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جامد جدا
ونفسى بجد اتعلم المانى
بس ياريت لو تقدر تجلنا
النطق مش كتابة وبس يعنى
هيبقى فايدة كبيرة برضو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

http://www.languageguide.org/deutsch
بصي ياسندريلا ده موقع هيساعد
في نطق بعض الكلمات 
ربنا معاكو
ميرسي علي مروريك​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

meero قال:


> ميرسى جوفانى على تعبك
> بس تصدقى التعليم على كبر صعب هههههه
> يالا هانحاول نحفظ ونتابع معاكى
> بس بالراحه علينا
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 اولا ميرسي علي مرورك
تاني حاجه  التعليم علي كبر اسهل 
بس عشان المشاغل بش والوقت تحسي انه صعب
ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ايه الجمال دا انا اعلمهم انجليش بقى
> هههههههههههههههههه


 مرسي ياقمر علي مرورك
ابدئي  في دروس الانجلش وانا اول طالبه
اصل الالماني خالني مش فكره حاجات كتيرفي الانجلش
ربنا يفرح قلييك


----------



## maria123 (1 يوليو 2010)

فكرة حلوة بس هلا عم حاول مع الهولندي بفكر انتقل لهنيك


----------



## maria123 (1 يوليو 2010)

عندي موقع كتير كويس لتعلم اللغات و مجاني و ناطق اذا مسموح بحط الرابط


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يوليو 2010)

اولا اهلا بيكي
تاني حاجه ممكن طبعا تحطي الرابط​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

> حبيبتي انتي كتبتيهم بلعربي
> وانا قولت اعرفهممليك بس
> ميرسي علي المشاركه


 
هههههههههههههههههه

انا كنت بهزر انا شايفة انك اخدتيها جد​


----------



## Kiril (2 يوليو 2010)

انا عندي روابط لاكثر من 20 لغة
برنامج مشهور اوي اسمه rossetta stone
بس محتاج داونلود حبة حلوين
كل لغة تدخلها في 1.2 جيجا بايت
بس يستاهل 
برنامج خطير , بالصور و النطق و محاكاة النطق
يعني تتكلم و يشوف اذا كنت نطقت الكلمة صح و لا لأ


----------



## govany shenoda (2 يوليو 2010)

طب ممكن تحطي الروابط للي عوزهم
يمكن تساعدهم
ميرسي ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kiril (2 يوليو 2010)

*


اسف 



ممنوع وضع رابط يدخلنا منتدى تاني














..
*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جيوفاني لمجهودك يفك


----------



## ناتو (13 يوليو 2010)

vielen vielen dank govany
الشكر الجزيل لك جيوفاني​


----------



## ناتو (13 يوليو 2010)

guten morgen.......صباح الخير​ 
guten abend........مساء الخير​ 
guten tag.........طاب يومكم-نهاركم سعيد-​ 
bis bald.......اراكم قريبا-استنوني راكع لوكم تاني وعبارات اكثر-​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يوليو 2010)

Willkommen NATO​


----------



## ناتو (13 يوليو 2010)

...........................danke schön govany---sprechen sie deutsch ,oder


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يوليو 2010)

Ja, Ich spreche Deutsch​


----------



## ناتو (13 يوليو 2010)

super, dan wier haben gleische sprache---aber meine deutsch ist nicht gut wie sie.
ich wünche dier schönen abend​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يوليو 2010)

_Woher kommen Sie_
_ ? ........Ägypten_ ​


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2010)

*مرسي كتير علي الدروس  انا متابعة معاكم...
 ربنا يعوضك و يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ناتو (14 يوليو 2010)

ich  komme aus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,jesus kristos land,,,,,,,,,,und ich liebe alle
                         ägyptische -küptische -leute​


----------



## ناتو (14 يوليو 2010)

aber  bin ich asurich aus irak​


----------



## ناتو (14 يوليو 2010)

vielen dank auf seine interase auf mich​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بك معنا
Willkommen bei uns​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

_Ich Farhana sind Sie bei uns_​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير علي الدروس انا متابعة معاكم...*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك و يبارك حياتك*​


 اهلا بيكي
انا مبسوطه انك متبعه


----------



## ناتو (15 يوليو 2010)

das freud mich sehr..auch,,vielen dank ,,sind sie sehr nett​


----------



## ناتو (15 يوليو 2010)

das war alles ,für heute,schade   ,aber  bitte govany 

-عندي رجاء عندكي أختي جوفاني-was soll ich machen -
كل ما بنزل رد وادخل معه رابط الصورة لا يظهر عندي غير مربع وبداخله -إكس- 
ich brauche seine hilfe bitte,und vielen vielen dank​


----------



## ناتو (17 يوليو 2010)

govany,,,,,,,,wo   sind sie- wo bis du-


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

*تسجيل متابعة ..*
*ich floge*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

ناتو قال:


> das war alles ,für heute,schade ,aber bitte govany ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

كيف تقوم برفع الصورة؟ 
اذا كنت تأخذها كوبى بيست من موقع على الانترنت ( يعنى تكون الصورة مرفوعة ) فيجب ان تتأكد انك ضاغط على هذا الشكل 







ستجده فى شمال المكان الخاص بالردود او المواضيع


________

طريقة تانية هتلاقيها هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2241502&postcount=5


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يوليو 2010)

Ich Farhana sind Sie bei uns  gelan


----------



## ناتو (26 يوليو 2010)

ما عم تزبط معي -اكيد في خلل مش عارفاه-شكرا لتعب جيلان الغالية​


----------



## ناتو (26 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ناتو (26 يوليو 2010)

الف الف محبة وسلام وبركة للأخت الغالية -جيلان-سلام وبركة الرب المسيح وامه العذراء البتول تحل عليكي -أمين-
الف مليون شكر للتوضيح-دي طلعت سهلة أوي-
ich wünche dier alles alles gute auf deine leben ,,,,,vielen vielen dank​


----------

